# ألماس وبأسعر محروق



## فتون الورد (24 يونيو 2013)

*ألماس وبسعر محروق*

هذه مجموعة من قلادات والساعات وخواتم بالألماس الرائعة 
ضمان من عندي بإعادة المال في حال لم تعجبكم أي سلعة مني في خلال أسبوع
او لو وجد اقل من سعري في خلال شهر
ملاحظة مهمة : يأتي مع الألماس شهادة بجودة الألماس لكن لا أطلبه لكي لا يرتفع سعر السل...عة قيمة الشهادة فقط يتراوح من 120 الى 150 ريال حسب الشركة ,لكن أي شخص يستطيع فحص الألماس من أي محل للذهب هناك جهاز للفحص ومجاني ولو ظهر خلاف ذلك تعاد البضاعة وأنا اتحمل كل التكاليف من شحن وخلافة.والله خير الشاهدين....​ 
الشيء الآخر جميع الأحجار الأخرى هي أحجار كريمة لا أبيع الزركون او الكرستال او الزجاج المعالج او الألماس الصناعي..​ 

1- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 المطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.6 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر من الزفير الكحلي بوزن 0.15 قيراط بتصميم الفراشة وبسعر رائع 210ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/qKs6o.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/ofgNp.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 

2- قلادة من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 1.8 غ مرصعة بـحجرين من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر كبير من التوباز الازرق الكريم المصقول بوزن 2.99 قيراط وبسعر 400ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/nmf01.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/DoPw6.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
3- قلادة من الذهب الاصفر عيار 14 بوزن 0.3 غ مرصعة بستة احجار من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.02 قيراط وبتصميم النوتة الموسيقية وبسعر 280 ريال .​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/0OaID.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/uHpe3.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
4- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مصلية بالذهب بوزن 3.7 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس وحجر عقيق احمر وحجر زبرجد اخضر وحجر ياقوت اصفر وحجر من الجشمت بتصميم رائع فقط بسعر 230 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/deLMD.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/AOl4K.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
5- قلادة الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 3.6 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس وبحجر الروبي الوردي وبحجر الزمرد الاخضر وحجر الزفير الكحلي بسعر 230 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/gZyM9.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/2Ak5e.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
6- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 7.9 غ مرصعة بـ 49 حجر الماس 0.21 قيراط وحجر كبير من الروبي المصقول الاحمر بوزن 16.4 قيراط وبسعر 350 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/fqC6P.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/OOAVu.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
7- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالدهب بوزن 3 غ مرصعة بحجرين الماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر توباز سماوي بوزن 0.55 قيراط بتصميم رائع وبسعر 210 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/tlWSm.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/VgQCR.jpg​ 

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
8- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.8غ مرصعة بحجر الماس بوزن 0.01 قيراط بسعر 210 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/vFzCD.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/6CcI6.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
9- طقم من الفضة عيار 925 مطلي بالذهب بوزن 3.2 غ مرصع بحجر الماس بوزن 0.01 قيراط و11 حجر روبي احمر بوزن .55 قيراط بسعر 250 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/dSbbY.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/fpLlF.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
10- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 4.3 غ مرصعة بـ 19 حجر الماس اسود بوزن 0.06 قيراط بتصميم المفتاح وبسعر 300 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/xVzhJ.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/bD8fr.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
11- قلادة ذهب ابيض عيار 10 بوزن 4.6 غ مرصعة بـ 110 من الألماس الابيض الدائري بوزن 0.35 قيراط و 134 حجر الماس ازرق بوزن 0.50 قيراط ليصبح مجموع عدد الالماس 244 حجر الماس وبسعر رائع 2000 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/zjVfl.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/XW4fm.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
12- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.2 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض وبكتوب عبارة انا احب امي وبسعر رائع فقط 210 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/9KQ1t.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/piGYG.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
13- طقم من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 4.9 غ مرصع بثلاث احجار من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.02 قيراط بسعر 230ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/pTs82.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/gmPrs.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
14- قلادة من الذهب الابيض عيار 14 بوزن 0.3 غ مرصعة بستة احجار من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.02 قيراط وبتصميم النوتة الموسيقية وبسعر 280 ريال .​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/a7CM6.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/UXHXZ.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 

15- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 4.5 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض وبسعر رائع فقط 230ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/nmuZS.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/TRYy3.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
16- قلادة من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 1.7 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجرين من الزبرجد الاخضر بوزن 0.52 قيراط وحجرين من التوباز الازرق الفاتح بوزن 0.68 قيراط مصممة بشكل الفراشة الجميل بسعر 390 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/EvFnP.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/YE8v5.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
17- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 4.5 غ مرصعة بـ 23 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.23 قيراط بتصميم المفتاح وبسعر 300 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/eLg5e.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
18- قلادة من ذهب الروز عيار 10 بوزن 1.5 غ مرصعة بـ 17 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.07 قيراط وحجر كبير من الزفير الوردي المصقول بوزن 3.0 قيراط بسعر 350 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/BcGir.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
19- قلادة من ذهب الروز والابيض عيار 10 بوزن 1.5 غ مرصعة بـ 15 حجر الماس ابيض بوزن 0.08 قيراط بسعر 420 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/FqluQ.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
20- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 3.4 غ مرصعة بـ 5 احجار الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.03 قيراط وثلاثة احجار كبيرة من الزفير البرتقالي المحمر المصقول بوزن 1.47 قيراط وبسعر 300 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/NbiJi.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
21- قلادة سلسال من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 22.0 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.01 قيراط بطول 44 سم وعرض 1 سم وبسعر 325 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/Ff5Wm.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
22- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 المطلية بالذهب بوزن 3.1 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر من الزفير الكحلي بوزن 0.31 قيراط وبسعر 220 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/sp8qZ.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 

23- قلادة من الذهب الاصفر عيار 10 ووزن 1.5 غ مرصعة بـ 12 حجر الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.06 قيراط وبسعر 400 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/fFvH7.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
24- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 2.8 غ مرصعة بـ 38 حجر الماس دائري دخاني غامق بوزن 0.57 قيراط وبسعر 400 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/HmJt5.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
25- قلادة من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 1.7 غ مرصعة بـ 21 حجر الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.18 قيراط ولؤلؤة المياه العذبة عنابية صافية بقطر 7 مم وبسعر 700ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/GlGO4.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
26- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.2 مرصعة بحجر الماس دائري بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجرين من الروبي الاحمر بوزن 0.06 قيراط بسعر 220ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/YzZRl.jpg​ 

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
27- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 2.6 غ مرصعة بـ 27 حجر الماس دائري اسود بوزن 0.20 قيراط وبسعر 310ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/7TQRV.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
28- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 3.3 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر من التوباز الازرق الفاتح بوزن 0.80 قيراط بسعر 220 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/hY9MF.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
29- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 3.1 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر عقيق احمر بوزن 0.23 قيراط وبسعر 220ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/nrWpj.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
30- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.9 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.01 قيراط وبسعر 220 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/9s2gT.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
31- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 4.0 غ مرصعة بـ 24 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.18 قيراط وبسعر 350 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/mcCh1.jpg​ 

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
32- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.6 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر من الجمشت البنفسجي الجميل بوزن 0.57 قيراط وبسعر 220 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/WLU5X.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
33- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 4.4 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.01 قيراط وبسعر رائع فقط 210 ريال.​ 

http://im42.gulfup.com/9wh1U.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
34- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 3.0 غ مرصعة بـحجرين من الاماس الابيض الدائري بوزن 0.01 قيراط وحجر كريم من الكوارتز الابيض بوزن 2.71 قيراط بسعر 240 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/IuGxd.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
35- قلادة من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 3.6 غ مرصعة بحجر الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط بتصميم القلب وبسعر 180 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/pWZBF.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
36- قلادة من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 2.0 غ مرصعة بـ 16 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.08 قيراط وحجر كبير من التوباز المصقول الجميل بوزن 1.95 قيراط وبسعر 510 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/GION0.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
37- قلادة من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 2.7 غ مرصعة بـ 3 احجار الماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط و20 حجر زفير ابيض مصقول بوزن 0.40 قيراط وحجر كبير من الزفير الازرق المصقول بوزن 3.95 قيراط وبسعر 510 ريال.​ 
http://im35.gulfup.com/IT8gz.jpg​ 

1- ساعة نسائية من شركة Akribos XXIV السويسرية الشهيرة وجميع محركاتها سويسرية الصنع قطر اليمينا 31 مم وبتصميم رائع وثلاث اللوان جذابة وبسعر رائع فقط 650 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/aUJfh.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/HfdnX.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/VTTzt.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/4lGdF.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/1779y.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/5LUgY.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/EaLLy.jpg​ 
@@@@@@@​ 
2- ساعة رجالية من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 12 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 52 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/92mG5.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/HgZPz.jpg​ 
@@@@@@​ 
3- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/u6kVV.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/ZtvJh.jpg​ 
@@@@@​ 
4- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/7rA01.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/ZONU3.jpg
@@@@@​ 
5- ساعة رجالية من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 12 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 52 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/7EcDu.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/NOtv3.jpg
@@@@@@@​ 
6- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/g4dLr.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/461TK.jpg
@@@@@@@@@@​ 
7- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 500 ريال.
http://im38.gulfup.com/lmIEu.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/jFpjJ.jpg
@@@@​ 
8- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/dDmtV.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/Tu1dz.jpg
@@@@@@​ 
9- ساعة رجالية من شركة Akribos XXIV السويسرية الشهيرة وجميع محركاتها سويسرية الصنع قطر اليمينا 43 مم وبتصميم رائع وجذاب وبسعر رائع فقط 550 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/t0YNS.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/OTpKz.jpg
@@@@@@@@@​ 
10- ساعة للجنسين من شركة Akribos XXIV السويسرية الشهيرة وجميع محركاتها سويسرية الصنع طول اليمينا 52 مم وبعرض 38 مم مرصعة بـ 4 احجار الماس داخلية وبتصميم رائع وجذاب وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/21G4f.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/mb159.jpg
@@@@@​ 
11- ساعة رجالية رياضية من شركة JOSHUA AND SONS السويسرية المعروفة وجميع محركاتها سويسرية بقطر 43 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 500 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/YdcwC.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/pedZU.jpg
@​ 
12- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/fwCtM.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/gzN1u.jpg
@@@@@@@@@​ 
13- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/MnpPU.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/JsIJz.jpg
@@@@​ 
14- ساعة للجنسين من شركة GRAND MASTER الشهيرة مرصعة بـ 8 حجر الماس بقطر للمينا 42 مم وبسعر رائع فقط 600 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/MfhDU.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/OC03J.jpg
@@@@@@@​ 
15- ساعة رجالية من شركة TECHNO MASTER الشهيرة والمعروفة بعلامة الدولفين مرصعة بـ 12 حجر الماس ومعها حزاميين اضافيين وبسعر 600 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/iL17A.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/vFg7b.jpg
@@@@@@@@@@@@@​ 
16- ساعة نسائية رائعة من شركة Roberto Cavalli الايطالية الشهيرة بتصميم رائع ومميز الثعبان الفضي وبعلبتها الأصلية وبسعر رائع فقط 700 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/yWUfJ.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/PGCh8.jpg​ 

1- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 3.6 غ مرصع بـ 6 احجار الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.04 قيراط و 84 حجر زركون كوبي باكثر من لون وبمقاس 6.5 امريكي وبسعر320 ريال.
http://im38.gulfup.com/Qsgvx.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/Q6ysg.jpg
@@@@@​ 
2- دبلة رجالية من الاستانليس ستيل المقاوم للصدى بوزن 5.5 غ مرصع بحجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.01 قيراط وبمقاس 9.5 امريكي وبسعر 160 ريال.
http://im39.gulfup.com/xxqoI.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/9i0OS.jpg
@@@@@@@@@@
3- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 4.1 غ مرصع بـ 78 حجر الماس دخاني دائري بوزن 0.65 قيراط و43 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.35 قيراط ليكون مجموع الألماس 113 حجر الماس, بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 700 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/4jL2f.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/SEUwE.jpg
@@@@@@
4- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 3.5 غ مرصع بـ 18 حجر الماس دائري بني بوزن 0.13 قيراط وثلاثة احجار من الياقوت الاصفر بوزن 3.55 قيراط بمقاس 9 امريكي وبسعر320 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/PQO8C.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/hrTz9.jpg
@@@@@@@@
5- دبلة رجالية من الستنليستيل المقاوم للصدى بوزن 10.7 غ مرصع بحجر من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.06 قيراط بمقاس 8 امريكي وبسعر 250 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/KNV3z.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/Fh2wK.jpg
@@@@@@
6- خاتم من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 1.5 غ مرصع بحجر كبير من الالماس الاصفر المربع (( برنسيس )) بوزن 0.32 قيراط واربعة احجار ألماس دائرية بيضاء بوزن 0.02 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 800 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/Tfoag.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/Z8Dx6.jpg
@@@@@@
7- خاتم رجالي من مادة التيتانيوم مرصع بحجر من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.15 قيراط بمقاس 11 امريكي وبسعر 225 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/kUSiL.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/SCXGC.jpg
@@@@@
8- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 مطلي بالذهب بوزن 4.2 غ مرصع بـ 4 احجار الماس دائري عسلي بوزن 0.02 قيراط وبمقاس 8 امريكي وبسعر 320 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/q0d38.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/q5s44.jpg
@@@@@​ 
9- دبلة من التيتانيوم بوزن 4.8 غ مرصع بحجر الماس دخاني بوزن 0.12 قيراط بمقاس 10 امريكي وبسعر 200 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/6KIRs.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/yMD9V.jpg
@@@@@@@
10- دبلة من مادة الستنليستيل المقاوم للصدى بوزن 10غ ومرصعة بحجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.05 قيراط بمقاس 12 امريكي وبسعر 200 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/rjX66.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/3Dexr.jpg
@@@@@@
11- دبلة رجالية من مادة التبتانيوم المقاومة للصدى مرصع بـ 3 احجار الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.08 قيراط وبمقاس 11 امريكي وبسعر 160 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/OcYOU.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/gGUAf.jpg
@@@@@
12- خاتم نسائي من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 2 غ مرصع بـ 12 حجر الماس اسود دائري بوزن 0.06 قيراط وحجرين الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 300 ريال.​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/sJUd8.jpg​ 
http://im38.gulfup.com/9te2o.jpg
@@@@@
13- خاتم نسائي من الفضة عيار 925 مطلي بالذهب بوزن 4.1 غ مرصع بـ 13 حجر الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.07 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 410 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/qx0tq.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/KQonD.jpg
@@@@@@
14- خاتم من الذهب الاصفر عيار 10 بوزن 1.5 غ مرصع بـ 6 احجار الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.02 قيراط و 9 احجار من الزفير الفوشي المربع (( برنسيسا )) بوزن 0.12 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 550 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/fErFa.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/HDdqH.jpg
@@@@@@
15- خاتم نسائي ذهب اصفر عيار 10 بوزن 1.8 غ مرصع بـ 16 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.25 قيراط بمقاس 6.5 امريكي وبسعر 600 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/IxbSu.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/wIxSZ.jpg
@@@@@
16- خاتم نسائي ذهب اصفر عيار 10 بوزن 4.1 غ مرصع بـ 34 حجر الماس دائري بني بوزن 0.31 قيراط و38 حجر الماس ابيض بوزن 0.19 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 1550 ريال.​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/Ec4LP.jpg​ 
http://im41.gulfup.com/qprgX.jpg
@@@@
17- خاتم نسائي ذهب اصفر عيار 10 بوزن 1.6 غ مرصع بحجريين الماس ابيض بوزن 0.03 قيراط وحجر من الروبي الكريم الفوشي بوزن 0.51 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 520 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/HazcC.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/2gLbv.jpg
@@@@@@
18- خاتم نسائي ذهب اصفر عيار 10 بوزن 1.4 غ مرصع بحجريين الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.04 قيراط وحجر من الروبي الفوشي بوزن 0.66 قيراط بمقاس 7 وبسعر 520 ريال.​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/t6Uq1.jpg​ 
http://im37.gulfup.com/dxukL.jpg
@@@@
19- دبلة رجالية من التيتانيوم المقاوم للصدى بوزن 4.5 غ مرصع بـ 3 احجار من الالماس الابيض بوزن 0.03 قيراط وبمقاس 10 امريكي وبسعر 200 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/nsfIm.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/VF8Hz.jpg
@@@@@@​ 
20- خاتم نسائي من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 3.8 غ مرصع بـ 49 حجر الماس ازرق دائري بوزن 0.75 قيراط وبمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 1150 ريال.​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/CZhQd.jpg​ 
http://im40.gulfup.com/G6Zxa.jpg
@@@@@@
21- خاتم من ذهب الروز عيار 10 بوزن 6.6 غ مرصع بـ 70 حجر الماس دائري اسود بوزن 0.31 قيراط و58 حجر الماس دائري ابيض بوزن 0.19 قيراط ليصبح عدد الالماس 128 حجر بمقاس 6 امريكي وبسعر 1600 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/hGIeY.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/vorHV.jpg
@@@@
22- خاتم من الذهب الاصفر عيار 10 بوزن 2.4 غ مرصع بـ 6 احجار الماس عسلية دائرية بوزن 0.12 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 600 ريال.​ 
http://im34.gulfup.com/9v9G4.jpg​ 
http://im34.gulfup.com/WyO5s.jpg
@@@@
23- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 4.6 غ مرصع بـ 10 احجار الماس اصفر بوزن 0.07 قيراط و10 احجار الماس دخاني بوزن 0.07 قيراط و10 احجار الماس ازرق بوزن 0.07 قيراط بتصميم يجعل منه ثلاث خواتم لو احببت فصلهم وبمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 520 ريال.​ 
http://im33.gulfup.com/eW5UU.jpg​ 
http://im33.gulfup.com/itD8d.jpg
@@@@
24- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 مطلية بالذهب بوزن 2.6 غ مرصع بـ 13 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.07 قيراط بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 400 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/6p8le.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/tszW2.jpg
@@@@@@
25- دبلة رجالية من التيتانيوم المقاوم للصدى بوزن 3.6 غ مرصع بـ حجر الالماس ابيض بوزن 0.01 قيراط وبمقاس 10 امريكي وبسعر 180 ريال.​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/zeiu7.jpg​ 
http://im39.gulfup.com/OFpzt.jpg
@@@@@@
26- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 3.2 غ مرصع بـ 20 حجر الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.14 قيراط وحجر كبير مصقول من التانزيت الكريم وبلون البنفسج وبمقاس 8 وبسعر 490 ريال.​ 
http://im32.gulfup.com/D67cQ.jpg​ 
http://im32.gulfup.com/OLpYG.jpg
@@@@@
27- خاتم من الفضة عيار 925 بوزن 4.3 غ مرصع بـ 51 حجر الماس دائري دخاني بمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 520 ريال.​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/DBfWc.jpg​ 
http://im42.gulfup.com/ARA6E.jpg
@@@@@@
28- خاتم من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 2.5 غ مرصع بـ 8 احجار الماس ابيض دائري بوزن 0.07 قيراط وحجر كبير نسباً الماس دائري اصفر غني مصقول وبمقاس 6.5 امريكي وبسعر 820 ريال.​ 
http://im34.gulfup.com/IakaD.jpg​ 
http://im34.gulfup.com/THxGW.jpg
@@@@@
29- خاتم من الذهب الابيض عيار 10 بوزن 4.2 غ مرصع بـ 78 حجر الماس ابيض دائري وبوقيت وبوزن 0.80 قيراط وبمقاس 7 امريكي وبسعر 1800 ريال.​ 
http://im31.gulfup.com/EGn6x.jpg​ 
http://im31.gulfup.com/WzH1n.jpg​ 

والله يرزق الجميع من فضله​


----------

